# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Empfehlungen..

## Freaky

was ist das ? bei mir steht bei Foruminformation:  "Empfehlungen: 5"!
lg

----------


## Mtb-Flo

siehe FAQ:



> Was sind Empfehlungen?
> 
> Wenn die Empfehlungs-Funktion aktiviert ist, bekommst du für alle neuen User, die du für dieses Forum wirbst, eine Empfehlung gutgeschrieben.
> 
> Du gewinnst Empfehlungen, indem du Mountainbike Downhill Board mit deinem eindeutigen Empfehlungslink weiterempfiehlst. Der Link, den du als eindeutigen Empfehlungslink verwenden solltest, ist:
> 
> https://www.downhill-board.com/index...eferrerid=1616
> 
> Jedes Mal, wenn jemand diesem Link zu Mountainbike Downhill Board folgt und sich als neuer User registriert, wird deinem Empfehlungszähler eine Empfehlung hinzugefügt. Die Anzahl der Empfehlungen, die du hast, kannst du in deinem Profil ansehen.
> ...

----------


## noox

Danke ... das wusste jetzt nicht mal ich  :Wink:

----------

